
Show HN: A crowdsourced list of countries from most to least “American” - jsnider3
http://america.joshuasnider.com/blog/
======
jsnider3
This is a follow up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894401),
by the way.

------
goodJobWalrus
Italy has more "Americaness" than Canada? I have my doubts...

~~~
jsnider3
Me too, I think I just need much more data for the results to fully stabilize.

